
Oz (a functional logic concurrent magical programming language) - martinlaz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oz_(programming_language)
======
pmontra
It's from 1991 and it still looks good. 50x slower than C is similar to the
scripting languages we use everyday.

